# 2700K Leds



## Pugster (May 24, 2016)

Has anyone found a good "warm white" LED bulb to replace the interior 921s? Lots of bulbs out there, but my experience has been even the ones advertised as "warm white" can be cooler light than we want. Hoping someone here has found something with a similar color temperature to the original bulbs.

Suggestions?


----------



## brkramer (Feb 7, 2016)

We are using these https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00EKMHH2I/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o08_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1

They are slightly cooler than the incandescents, but not terribly so. There isn't a hint of blue to the light. They are much brighter than the included bulbs and really make a difference. These bulbs can handle the additional voltage you might see in an RV and are less likely to burn out due to voltage that isn't a flat 12v. If incandescent is 2700K than these are probably around 3500K. Very pleasing light. I am very happy with them, especially for the additional brightness.

The only major negative I have with these is that they will interfere with an over the air television signal. To avoid that, I have incandescents in one fixture near the TV and just turn off the other. I rarely watch over the air TV. Either where I am staying has no hope of that or where I am staying has CATV. The fixtures further than about 5 feet seem to have no effect. The ones closest will just drop a channel that was coming in perfectly.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

See post #3 and the attached images. Really have loved these LEDs.

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=51954


----------



## Pugster (May 24, 2016)

thefulminator said:


> See post #3 and the attached images. Really have loved these LEDs.
> 
> http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=51954


How "warm" would you say the light is? My wife HATES the light that most LEDs throw. Took me multiple tries and $$$$ to find some that look great in the house (Philips are way ahead in that game btw). Hoping to find some as close as possible to the temperature of the standard 921 bulbs.

Thanks!


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

They are very close to the temperature of the 921s that came in the trailer. My wife is an interior designer so she is really sensitive when it comes to color. She is very happy with these bulbs.

We have been using Phillips 2700k slim style bulbs in our house for a couple years too.

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Pugster (May 24, 2016)

That is exactly the info I'm looking for! Thanks, the order is getting placed...

Peter


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

thefulminator said:


> They are very close to the temperature of the 921s that came in the trailer. My wife is an interior designer so she is really sensitive when it comes to color. She is very happy with these bulbs.
> 
> We have been using Phillips 2700k slim style bulbs in our house for a couple years too.
> 
> Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


Sent from my HTC One M8.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Oops. If you are buying more than one item from him or want special quantities contact him before you order. He has set up special deals and combined shipping for meet in the past.

Sent from my HTC One M8.


----------



## berick (Jul 11, 2013)

Pugster said:


> That is exactly the info I'm looking for! Thanks, the order is getting placed...
> 
> Peter


How did you like the LED's? We are looking to replace in our unit as well. We wouldn't mind them being a little brighter but we also want to stay away from the super bright white or blueish tint.


----------



## Ohana6164 (Oct 26, 2014)

We have a 2004 210 TRS, I'm 6' tall and I could feel the heat from the 921's very easily. I replaced all the interior bulbs with ones I bought from M4 products. 15 in all. most of them are 2700K and only over the sink and the lower bunk I used 5000K for task lighting. Each bulb uses only .17A each, way cooler than a 921. We dry camp a lot so this saves on our batteries. Also I will probably never have to replace the bulbs.

http://www.m4products.com/921-24-5050-ww-warm-white-5050-smd-light-bulb-with-wedge-base/

Good luck.


----------



## Jeff_D (Feb 28, 2017)

I just replaced the incandescent fixtures in the bedroom, bathroom and garage with these: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B010PD9NRM/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Much brighter than the stock lights but very similar color. They are much warmer than the LEDs that come standard in the main living area.


----------



## GovGeek (Jun 28, 2016)

I bought these, http://amzn.to/2nkqlca They are very warm looking and LED. Mine came with hospital bright-white ones which arn't very inviting. I'll be posting about it on my blog eventually.


----------

